# Motorcycle insurance



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all
Just wondering is insurance for motorcycles or scooters expensive in Spain 
Cheers for any feedback


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

When I came to Spain 25+ years ago, in UK, full comp any bike up to 350cc was costing me £69. In Spain I got full comp on a Honda RS 125CC, it was £400.

Against my normal feelings for Linea Directa, a couple of years ago I transferred my Yamaha XT600 cc bike and saved around 100€ on the previous policy (3rd party -- which was the cheapest could find the year before). I have just renewed the cover at 191€. That is with max discount.

Bob. I would suggest you give them a try.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We use "Union Alcoyana" who have an office in Ontinyent but have brokers everywhere.

We've tried a few and they are the best in terms of cost, cover, pay out etc.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Cheers thanks for the replies


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> We use "Union Alcoyana" who have an office in Ontinyent but have brokers everywhere.
> 
> We've tried a few and they are the best in terms of cost, cover, pay out etc.


Might we know what cover you have on what M/bike and what the premium is, so that we can compare.

Thanks.


----------

